# Should I release my fry into the main tank?



## Tocar78 (Dec 31, 2021)

I have a total of 19 assorted cichlid fry in a breeder box. I stripped them from mom about 2 weeks ago. I’ve read posts that say you should not leave them in the box for too long, but I don’t want them to get eaten.  What should I do?

75 gallon tank, 7 assorted Malawis 2-3 inches.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to raise them until they are 1.5" to 2" in a separate tank...for 19 fry a 55G would be ideal.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

As mentioned if you want to raise the fry you need a growout tank. I always stepped them up in tank size as they grew. Start with 20 long then when a fry get a little bigger step up to 40 breeder. Eventually they will need a bigger tank so if you don't have space for multiple growout tanks you can jump right into that 55 or bigger. The reason I stepped the sizing of growout tanks was it's easier to monitor feeding when they are smallish. Your other option if you don't want to get involved with more tanks if to release them in your tank. Most if not all will become food but you may get a couple of survivors.


----------



## Tocar78 (Dec 31, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> As mentioned if you want to raise the fry you need a growout tank. I always stepped them up in tank size as they grew. Start with 20 long then when a fry get a little bigger step up to 40 breeder. Eventually they will need a bigger tank so if you don't have space for multiple growout tanks you can jump right into that 55 or bigger. The reason I stepped the sizing of growout tanks was it's easier to monitor feeding when they are smallish. Your other option if you don't want to get involved with more tanks if to release them in your tank. Most if not all will become food but you may get a couple of survivors.


----------



## Tocar78 (Dec 31, 2021)

I have a 30 gallon tank that I plan on setting up for them, but read another post that it will be difficult to add them back into my 75 once their more mature due to aggression issues with the other fish.

Note to self… let nature take it’s course and have Mom release in the main tank. Lol


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Or, get a sump filtration system with a sizable tub or actual aquarium re-purposed for the job. Those make for a pretty decent location to (initially at least) grow out the fry.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

Tocar78 said:


> I have a 30 gallon tank that I plan on setting up for them, but read another post that it will be difficult to add them back into my 75 once their more mature due to aggression issues with the other fish.
> 
> Note to self… let nature take it’s course and have Mom release in the main tank. Lol


I would not expect aggression if you don't put them back in one at a time. When you reintroduce, do it in groups, or... one big group (consider the filtration load if you do this) and you should be fine.

Also, yeah... let them spit in the tank... 

I, personally, would just put them in the main tank now, and just let nature take its course. I'm betting you'd have a MUCH higher survival rate than you're imagining. You could just take the breeder box to the bottom with the fish in it and let them go into the rocks. They look big enough, I'm guessing they'll have hiding figured out. Please note that this advice is guaranteed to produce a result or your money back.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I once had an entire brood of haps juveniles wiped out in seconds when I added them into the adult talk at around 3/4"...just small enough to be considered prey I guess.

Same problem and at the same time putting juvenile BN plecos in the tank.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Tocar78 said:


> I have a 30 gallon tank that I plan on setting up for them, but read another post that it will be difficult to add them back into my 75 once their more mature due to aggression issues with the other fish.
> 
> Note to self… let nature take it’s course and have Mom release in the main tank. Lol


You could this time just let nature take its' course and release them back into main tank. The fish that produced them will breed again and again. Then you can take your time to decide if you want to pursue raising fish or not and if so get all your ducks in a row. You may or may not get a reasonable amount of survivors.


----------



## Tocar78 (Dec 31, 2021)

Update… moved the babies to a 30 gallon tank and they love it!









BUT…. Just found out that Mom is holding AGAIN!🤦‍♂️


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Tocar78 said:


> Update… moved the babies to a 30 gallon tank and they love it!
> View attachment 141543
> 
> 
> BUT…. Just found out that Mom is holding AGAIN!🤦‍♂️


Very nice. And you will find that Mom will be holding again & again & again...Some fish are very prolific. Have fun raising these guys but in the future there is nothing wrong with leaving them in the tank & having a few survive. The strong/lucky will survive and the rest will make a very nutritious snack for the adults.


----------



## Tocar78 (Dec 31, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> Very nice. And you will find that Mom will be holding again & again & again...Some fish are very prolific. Have fun raising these guys but in the future there is nothing wrong with leaving them in the tank & having a few survive. The strong/lucky will survive and the rest will make a very nutritious snack for the adults.


----------



## Tocar78 (Dec 31, 2021)

And there you have it… 3 weeks later, Mom released and no more babies. Everyone enjoyed their snack. 😞 Part of me wishes I would have moved them, but what the heck am I going to do with 40 fish! 😂


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

They'll breed again. Guaranteed. Also there may be a couple in there in hiding. They have a funny way of just showing up a month or 2 later.


----------



## Connie0000 (7 mo ago)

I have the exact same situation going on. Mom has had three batches of babies so far. One from each of the first two batches survived. Then when I figured out how it was working, I moved mom to a separate tank until she released and took her back out. I now have 18 babies in a 29 gallon tank. I’m not buying a bigger tank for them. I don’t have the money or the room. When they get big enough and I have my 75 gallon set up the way I want it with more hiding places, I am going to put about half of them back in there. As sad as it makes me, I won’t be saving anymore babies. I think I got the make out that was responsible. They are mixed breeds.


----------



## zbrusko (9 mo ago)

If mom continues breeding, is there a risk she will starve to death? Is she smart enough to not keep holding if she needs to get her strength back between broods?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Typically in African Mbuna Cichlids - Yes.


----------



## zbrusko (9 mo ago)

I guess I asked two opposite questions. Which is the yes?!? How about Peacocks?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Apologies. My brevity in response, was a bit counterproductive.
So....

*YES*: It's hard on mouth brooding female Cichlids, when they are caring for those eggs and babies in their mouths. They tend to get pretty hungry! And, in a high-stress aquarium that is over-stocked or has some seriously mean/aggressive tank mates in it... the Mom Fish is at risk of badly compromising her health in situations like that. 'Starving to death' is not usually what happens. But, infections, fungus outbreaks or cases of bloat can erupt in fish that are excessively stressed in an aquarium.
*YES*: Hungry/Stressed female African Mbuna Cichlids will not be inclined to fall for courtship displays by the male(s) in an aquarium, when all she really wants is to get a decent meal and a break from harassment. As her health and vitality returns in a well-kept and maintained aquarium with high quality water chemistry conditions, that stand-offish behavior in a female will almost certainly change. More babies will be on the way!


----------



## zbrusko (9 mo ago)

Thats good info. Thanks. I think I’ll just keep rehoming females as I discover that they are not males as I thought!


----------

